# What's wrong with my fish?



## KaraMc (Feb 3, 2006)

Can anyone tell me what's wrong with my fish, and what I can do to help it? I havent seen it eating for the past few days, and just today I looked at it and saw this....










So far it's only on the one side of the fish and across it's "nose" area.

Thanks.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It looks like it may have scraped itself on something, like that yellow coral piece in the background, for instance, and then got an infection.

Some MelaFix & PimaFix used together may well clear this up in a jiffy.


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

Sunburn or road rash? Looks like a self inflicted wound. Poor fishy


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Melafix does wonders for things like that!


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

OO bar fight! What kind of fishy is that he/she is cute


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It looks like a Gold Ram to me.


----------



## KaraMc (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks for all your help guys. I hope the medicine works. I'm going out to buy it today.


----------

